# K2 Auto series... possibly the best out there.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

K2 Autos are good binders. A fair number of people on the forum have ridden on them including myself. I think I'd rather go with their normal strap options over the Auto. The last few I've demo'd have been good binders and they only seem to be getting better with the tech after a minor hiccup in the first years production.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

Any riding on the k2 autos yet? I am looking at buying some!


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been riding the auto and auto evers for 2 seasons now. I love them, they hook me up! I ride the auto evers on my pow and all mountain board and the autos on my play board. Good stuff.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You think the 2010 Autos rock? Wait til you try the redesigned toe strap on the 2011 models.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My buddy got a set of the Auto Ever last season. He's one of the best rippers I know, but he doesn't seem to like them too much. His main complaint is that he can't get the toestrap to crank down as hard as he'd like, prob due to sizing. He got an XL to fit his boots, and has the cable maxed out as tight as possible already. Also the single cable for the toestrap seems flimsy and is bound to break eventually. Haven't tried them myself though.


----------



## Kakashi116 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but whats the different between the autos and auto evers? I'm thinking of purchasing 2009 autos. Thanks


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> My buddy got a set of the Auto Ever last season. He's one of the best rippers I know, but he doesn't seem to like them too much. His main complaint is that he can't get the toestrap to crank down as hard as he'd like, prob due to sizing. He got an XL to fit his boots, and has the cable maxed out as tight as possible already. Also the single cable for the toestrap seems flimsy and is bound to break eventually. Haven't tried them myself though.


I have a set of last year's Auto Evers and was having issues with not being able to get the toestraps to tighten enough. I removed a few of the housing pieces so I could look at the cable and the cable goes through a fairly tight bend. In addition, it appeared dry. I applied a dab or two of bike grease and now the straps cinch up better. Maybe your friend has tried this fix but I thought I'd throw it out there just in case.

FWIW, the cable looks real similar to a standard bicycle brake cable, and while I've had the ends of bike cables fray, I've never had one completely snap. I don't think I've ever heard of a bike cable suddenly snapping in between anchor points. As long as nothing cuts the cable on the binding, I'd be surprised if one failed.


----------



## atlas310 (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone have some tips on how to unstrap? I have the auto evers, which I love and have never had a problem with. Liked them so much I got my gf a pair of the auto agogos since she needed some new bindings. For some reason, the ratchets on hers are really hard to unfasten when unstrapping. Is she tightening them too much or did she just get a bad pair or is there something I'm missing? Bought them online and returning them is going to be a pain in the ass. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

atlas310 said:


> Anyone have some tips on how to unstrap? I have the auto evers, which I love and have never had a problem with. Liked them so much I got my gf a pair of the auto agogos since she needed some new bindings. For some reason, the ratchets on hers are really hard to unfasten when unstrapping. Is she tightening them too much or did she just get a bad pair or is there something I'm missing? Bought them online and returning them is going to be a pain in the ass. Thanks for any help.


How long has she had them? Mine were a little sticky when new but after a few days of riding they broke in I guess. They're pretty easy to pop open now.


----------



## atlas310 (Jan 26, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> How long has she had them? Mine were a little sticky when new but after a few days of riding they broke in I guess. They're pretty easy to pop open now.


She just got them yesterday. We were just having her put her boot in and practice unstrapping. Right now it's at the point where she doesn't even want to try them.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

atlas310 said:


> She just got them yesterday. We were just having her put her boot in and practice unstrapping. Right now it's at the point where she doesn't even want to try them.


Well if she won't even try them then I guess she's made up her mind.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

"What you want with a woman, who won't do what you say?"

but seriously... go outside... measure a stick with your thumb and commence... unless you didn't buy them.... then eff it.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice review *604al* - it seems that your binding experiences are very much in-line with mine, so I'd like to ask you a couple questions... (or anyone else if they can answer them)

1. With the 2011+ K2 autos, the highback forward lean is integrated into the heelcup. Is it still possible to rotate the highbacks parallel to the boards edge with this new system?

2. How is the support of the ankle strap? The straps on the 2011+ just look a lot simpier compared to the 2010s.
Seems the last year or so a lot of companies are going towards skimpy little ankle straps or straps with the middle cut out... if that's what I wanted I'd just put a shoelace around my ankle :dunno:

These things have me leaning towards picking up a pair of 2010 Uprises if I can find some.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Any reason to wait for the 2012 Uprise over the 2011?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Any reason to wait for the 2012 Uprise over the 2011?


I can't tell, I have the 2011 and looking at 2012 can't really see much of a difference. Looks almost identical.

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 K2 Auto Uprise Used and Reviewed


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

imo rome 390s and union forces r better but i haven't ridden the auto's very much


----------

